# Pirate Ship Plans



## keepsmiling (Apr 20, 2008)

Howdy

I'm looking for some sort of plans, ideas or suggestions for a Pirate Ship that I can pose skeletons on. I don't want anywhere near full size, nor real extravagant. More like a stage. Something that resembles a ship stuck in a mud bank so you would be able to see the decks from ground level.
Anyone have any pics of what the decks might look like?

I have an idea of some skeletons scrubbing the deck like in the first Pirate movie. Maybe some other things going on too.

Thanks
Terry


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We are thinking about the same thing for our haunt.

I found an interesting blog with a cool pirate ship prop.


The Haunted Mansion-Northside


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow. That is a cool site, pumpkin princess. 
I would like to have that guy's talent, time, money, and house.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I do a pirate ship - just one side, the ship runs diagonally across my front yard with the back to a wall. Ship is made of siding from an old shed. Very authentic look without bothering to do all that faux-aging work. Four posts temporarily put up, screw the planks up the side. Mast is pvc, sails are old sheets and crow's nest from a wicker laundry basket.

Building the Ship


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine is for sale. Check it out: STARK Madness Photo Gallery - Facade - 2007 - Pirate Ship


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's a picture of my pirate stage from last year (and this year too).











keepsmiling said:


> Howdy
> 
> I'm looking for some sort of plans, ideas or suggestions for a Pirate Ship that I can pose skeletons on. I don't want anywhere near full size, nor real extravagant. More like a stage. Something that resembles a ship stuck in a mud bank so you would be able to see the decks from ground level.
> Anyone have any pics of what the decks might look like?
> ...


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Look at the video of my ship... was 10'x12' last year.. this year it's be a full ship, 10'x20', 3 masts, 16-18 skeletons..

YouTube - Daytime Pirate display


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

AWESOME!! Can't wait to see the full ship.

Loved the soundtrack...spooky

Hope to do something similar.

Dennis


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Captain Jack,

How are you making your masts?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I used 3" PVC for the vertical mast, and 2 1/2" pvc for the sail booms. I used a 12x12 black king size flat sheet from Walmart for the sail, th' wife wench sewed the Disney Pirates flag onto the sheet, an I cut th' cannonball holes in it. I'm going to use 3/8 rope for th' rigging/rat lines.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

How tall are you making your masts? Are you sticking them in the ground or using some type of stand?


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Here's the ship we made last year.



http://


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

AWESOME!

I'm just concerned my mast is going to be an issue because of wind. My ship hull is going to be huge, so I need a large mast. You are using pvc, right?


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Mast was 2 1/2 inch pvc..with a 2 1/4 in pipe sleeve inside for extra support around the joints... we did have winds big santa ana winds that really worried us...so we cut more slits in the sails than we originally had and tied down the mast to the house. It made it through 3 days of bad wind.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I used 12', 3" PVC, doubled (front 12' tube bolted to th' 8' back tube), th' 12' high chin made by the doubled tube, supported th' yardarm (cross piece), th' next piece up went up 'nother 8', crows nest an' 'nother 4' piece fer th' jolly roger flag. Bottom pieces were stuck inta th' deck an' went inta' th' ground. I did put a 2" stake inta th' ground ta keep it from slidin' 'round wit' th' wind. I wrapped th' doubled tube wit' ropes lookin' like it be lashed tagetha'... This year I be gettin more ropes fer rat and' climbin' lines.. an' addin' two mor masts.. three oll tagetha'...



Pumpkinprincess said:


> How tall are you making your masts? Are you sticking them in the ground or using some type of stand?


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of the replica Black Pearl I built last year (it's about 20 feet long). I got most of the materials for free (from Craigslist and construction sites). I'm going to put it up again this year and add some animation (moving wheel and skeletons). Here's the best part - it was my wife's idea! She figured there was no way I could get it done within my $500 budget. Boy was she mistaken....




















Randy


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Racer, 

be a mighty fine boat..er, ship! Be worthy o' any crew. Fine threads too 'mate!


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Capt'n. It was a lot of fun. It took about 3 months to build but it was worth every minute. My kids loved it!

Randy


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

YOU GUYS ROCK!

Love them ... just don't rock too hard or you might just roll it over!


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

EXcellent Racer!!

DO you have any drawings or sketches/plans that you would be willing to share?

GrEaT JoB!!

Did you make your costume (Coat)?

Dennis


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm trying to find the plans so I can post a picture. Basically I took a picture of the Black Pearl, measured each section in inches and then grossed it up to make the ship about 20 feet long.

I have pictures of the various stages of the build if you are interested.

Yes, I made the coat, but I bought the shirt, pants, and vest (ran out of time).

Randy


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Randy,

I'm DEFINITELY interested in pictures...Thanks

I have a pattern from simplicity to make a pirate coat...maybe I can talk the wifey into it...lol

Very NICE coat.

Dennis


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

racer...very nice boat....wish i had that type of talent


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

OK, I found the plans so I'll post them tonight. I'll also create an album on Photobucket so you can see the progress pics.

I use the simplicity pattern as well. I was able to find buttons that where fairly close to the originals from a company in Germany. The price was reasonable too. Once I get home I'll post that link as well.

Randy


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

Here is a picture of the plans I drew up. They aren't much and I strayed from them slightly (only 2 masts). Hope they help. I'll put up an album on Photobucket this weekend with the progress shots. I'll post a link when it's ready.

Randy


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

THANKS!

Dennis


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

I was thinking about how to add waves to make it look like it's floating.

I remembered the movie The Adventures of Baron Munchausen ... I don't have a clip of it yet but in the first scene they are putting on a play with a ship and rolling waves hand cranked. Though we can use motors.

It looks kind of like columns (shaped like waves) layed horizontally. As they spin round, it really looks good. 

or maybe something with bed sheets and fans. I think this would put the ship theme over the top.

Hope this helps someone out..


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Here is an idea for a moving platform to put the ship on...

english


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was thinking about using sheets with fans to make it look like moving water. If my ship wasn't on an incline (the driveway is sloped) I would use actual water. You could use the black plastic made for water gardens inside a wooden box. Seal it off and fill it with water. You could use a submergible pump to make the water flow around the ship.

Randy


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I was able to find the pictures we put on Kodak's site (it's my wife's account), but not the originals. I lost all the data on my hard drive about 2 months ago and I think they must have been on there. Hope these are good enough.

Randy

Black Pearl Pics


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Exactly what I needed to see! THanks...

Put some wheels on that and you have a halloween parade float too...

Thanks again Randy.

Later,

Dennis

Have to go search Craigslist for wood...lol


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Great info and great stuff for inspiration!
I'm planning on adding a pirate ship to my back yard for my 08 haunt.
Thanks for all the great pictures and videos!
.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

I might suggest we start a thread with all those that have built pirate boats the like and to post pictures of them there. Man, there are some awesome ships out there... I would love to do a pirate theme again - but already were into 2009 deep. 

Great job on this one...

Joel


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I just had to bump this:



Pumpkinprincess said:


> We are thinking about the same thing for our haunt.
> 
> I found an interesting blog with a cool pirate ship prop.
> 
> ...


I saw it a while ago, but that site is too good for some to miss. The wrecked pirate ship is extremely well done and the sketches of the 'dock' are spot on.

I really have been debating on whether to do pirates as a theme since it's been the new craze the past couple years. But... it's just to awesome to pass up. It's 'easy' to do as far as finding props and accomplishing the theme. And I think most people enjoy it.

I also think that this year, when I build my haunt outside (no more parties! Going to focus on the yard from now on), I'm going to continue the same theme so I can start building up year after year instead of changing it constantly.

ANYWAY... again, I want to bump that site that Pumpkinprincess posted (thank you thank you thank you). There will be no ginormous pirate ships for me! I just love the construction and paint job of this one.

Good reference folks.

/giddy dorkiness


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Socalhalloween - amazing... definitely going to do a road trip this year to check out his haunt!!!!

Graveyardmadness


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is the SoCal website. This page has pictures of the constuction. Not a how-to, but it gives you a general idea.


SoCalHalloween Construction Photos 2007


I loved the look of the crates, but thought they were either entirely styrofoam or wood and styrofoam. Looks like regular cardboard boxes with styrofoam edges. So much easier to make.

Also they have large cardboard tubes for the masts. Anyone have a guess as to what they are and how I can get some? Thanks so much!


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome!! Animatronics beyond what I can do...but the ship is on my list now. THanks for the link.

Dennis


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you so much Pumpkinprincess!

I was looking for some more info on them, but I'm either inept or just lazy. But that ship is also on my list!


At first I thought the tubing was the Quik-crete tubs - the ones you can get at Lowes to form concrete (the 12" diameter (4ft tall) is $10), however, that mast looks like a complete roll... my first thought is a carpet roll (or some form of that -- like a vinyl flooring roll) -- gonna have to check out the hardware stores and carpet stores for that.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

'Princess, if you search other Home stores... HD, Lowes and others, you should be able to find Quick-crete tubes longer than 4', my HD has them in 8' lengths. Also look in th' yellow pages under Construction. Carpet tubes are too small diameter to use and not as strong for tall masts bu' they can be used for cannon tubes. I used 2 1/2", 3" and 4" PVC for my masts, booms and cannon tubes. I'll be using the quick-crete tubes for pilings this year tho.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

These are some great pictures!
Thanks for sharing!
I was wondering...
Does anybody know where to get big thick rope?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

How thick?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

About this thick:
http://www.socalhalloween.com/Images/2007/Web_IMG_0938.jpg
I'd like to have something similar.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Is there a Marine (boat) store near you? Otherwise, there's HD or Lowes.. Try Freecycle.com or Craigslist first.. might be able to get it cheap/free..


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I finally got around to check up on thee cardboard tubes. Home Depot and Lowes reuse theirs for installation. I was lucky to find a carpet place near my home that let me take as many as I want. I could only grab a couple, but plan to return. I think they will make great secondary masts or flagpoles. They are 12 feet long. They are about 4 inches in diameter. They told me they don't carry anything wider. I don't know where to get the ones from the SoCal pirate ship.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Decision time.....need advice.

I'm going to start on my pirate hull this weekend. Should the base color be black, gray, or brown?


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

well, speakin' personally, I've olways bin partial ta black, luv.. I think naught too many would be terrified by th' Gray(Grey), or Brown Pearl.. Ye can make th' base color black, an' highlight lines(planks) with th' grey or brown.

As ta' th' sails... Walmart 'as king-size black flat sheets fer 'bout $12 I think.. ye ken also find canvas colored(tan) ones there... twas me own wench tha went an' sewed th' 3'x4' Disney Pirates flag ta th sail, an' I used scissors ta cut out cannon ball 'oles in th' sails..

If ya looks online, ye can find really great flags of 'oll different pirate captains, Lafitte, Morgan, Blackbeard if ye doesnt want ta use Disneys flag.. looky 'ere:

http://www.google.com/search?q=pirate+flags

http://images.google.com/images?q=pirate+flags&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> They are 12 feet long. They are about 4 inches in diameter. They told me they don't carry anything wider. I don't know where to get the ones from the SoCal pirate ship.


I think it might just be availability between stores. My Lowes has 8" and 12" diamter (perfect for the mast -- I'm doing the same as the socal folks as well), but only 4 ft long.

I have friends scouring the area for me. Biggest resource for me will be construction companies. My wife is an engineer and has quite a few contacts - even today she brought me home a small - 3" x 3' tube.


I've also been thinking about the color. I love how the SoCal folks did a gray wash - very weathered looking. Then I worried that everything may be TOO washed out (lots of 'wood' props that will be that color), but I think with the proper lighting, it won't really matter. So gray for me (plus, a wonderful wonderful fellow haunter is providing me with 5 gallons of gray for free!).

Good luck with your stuff.

I'm hesitant to start an entirely new thread for my pirate theme since there are so many already out there, but I think I'm going to just to consolidate all my props, how-to's etc.

Post pics


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Also, pumpkinprincess,

If you've got questions about the SoCal setup, I'd suggest emailing him. I emailed him about a week ago just to compliment him and he responded the next day. Sounded nice; I'm sure he'd answer your questions.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Captain Jack, you're a hoot! So much of my inspiration comes from your display!

I'm buying a bunch of concrete molds for pilings around my haunt. (rather than build a fence, like SoCal). I was going to use rope, but the thick rope I've found so far is VERY expensive, so I might go with rope lights and use it as part of my LOR display.

I've been so busy with my new toy (Light o Rama), that I haven't worked on any crafty thing in awhile. Time to get to work...time's a wastin'.


I think there should be a pirate sticky thread. A place to share ideas.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Heh... funny, I'm ALSO doing the piling with rope around MY yard! I searched a lot today online for manila rope - and it is pretty expensive, but not as bad as I imagined - it's just, when you're talking about 50' of 1" thick rope, it gets a little out of hand.

I'd really like to have a cargo net, but those are REALLY expensive!

And I agree - pirate thread!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

RacerX45 said:


> Well, I was able to find the pictures we put on Kodak's site (it's my wife's account), but not the originals. I lost all the data on my hard drive about 2 months ago and I think they must have been on there. Hope these are good enough.
> 
> Randy
> 
> Black Pearl Pics


Awesome ship!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I emailed Peter (SoCal Halloween) to ask him about his mast. Here is his reply (with his permission to post). I thought it had a lot of good information in it.


Also, I found a great pirate song and thought I would pass it along to all the pirate haunters. It's called the Pirates of the Black Tide. It can be found on Youtube. It has a lot of different voices, that would make a good conversation between animated skulls, etc


Here's Peter's email-

_The mast had a steel spine running inside it. The spine was simply 
> steel fence post which had been sunk in a plug of concrete. A fiend had 
> pulled some old fencing up, and this piece still had the concrete 
> attached. Even if it didn't, it's not too hard to buy or borrow a post 
> hole digger, get a cheap bag on ready mix concrete and set a fence post 
> yourself. Here's a link that shows what a post hole digger looks like 
> if you're not familiar with them:
> 
> Post Hole Digger - HOOVER FENCE COMPANY
> 
> The most common supplier of large diameter cardboard tubing is a company 
> called "Sonotube". Here's the website:
> 
> Concrete Forms
> 
> You can find distributors in your area via their website. I was 
> originally going to build the mast using tubes from Home Depot. They 
> carry 5 foot long tubes in a few different diameters in the concrete 
> section of the store. The biggest problem is that the tolerance on the 
> diameters is incredibly loose, varying up to an inch or more from tube 
> to tube. I was able to hand match a few of them so I could attach them 
> to each other and make a longer tube.
> 
> In the end, I lucked out when I discovered a company that creates huge 
> graphics signs. They print most of their work on vinyl, and every week 
> or so they throw out a collection of big cardboard tubes that the vinyl 
> comes in. Because of this, I was able to find things like a 4 inch 
> diameter, 20 foot long tube (used as the boom that held the sail) or the 
> 12 inch diameter, 5 foot tall, 1/2" thick wall tube that formed the base 
> of the mast.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that masts on big ships normally taper. This isn't 
> really possible with cardboard tubes as they come in a single diameter 
> per tube. However, I stacked increasing smaller tubes on top of each 
> other and used various tricks (e.g. the rope or the break in the mast) 
> to hide the connection between tubes of differing diameters._
>


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Heh... I emailed him as well.

He's supposed to be mailing me a PDF format of his ship's dimensions (created in 2D CAD program).


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Princess, tha' song, _*Pirates o' th' Black Tide*_, an' many, many others, be on me Pirate Fonts, Music & VSA page, link's below in me signature line..
It also be th' main video on me YouTube page, again, click on me sig line an see 'ow it works..

Capt. Jack



Pumpkinprincess said:


> ..Also, I found a great pirate song and thought I would pass it along to all the pirate haunters. It's called the Pirates of the Black Tide. It can be found on Youtube. It has a lot of different voices, that would make a good conversation between animated skulls, etc>


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome singing skulls, Captain. I can't wait to see your display this year!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I had my first Halloween mishap today.

I had told my husband my plans to return to the flooring store for more carpet cores to make flag poles.

He decided to stop there today while running errands and pick me up a few.

He picked out 4 nice, 12 foot ones and carefully slid them in my van. Unfortunately he punched out the windshield when he went to close the tailgate. 

At least he had a few moments driving home to cool off. (thanks to no windshield)

Thank heavens.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Laughing.... last week I ran over a box of screws and the tire only had about 200 miles on it... tire was worth +$200... so I feel for you!!!

And I think I threw away five SSC-32 controller cards. I was tidying up my work bench and in doing so... I think I tossed them away.... I cant find them anywhere!!! 

Joel


----------



## Affine (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm the guy who does the SoCalHalloween site, so I thought I'd chime in here. Regarding rope, yes it's expensive. I bought it on eBay, and I did a LOT of searching before I found a reasonable price. I think I paid about 50 or 60 cents a foot. As someone mentioned, it's not the price per foot that is so inherently bad, it's that you need 50 or 100 feet of it.

The rope I used was 3/4" in diameter. I would have preferred 1", but the cost was a lot more for not much more rope. The main mast had seven turns of the 3/4" inch rope to hide the connections between the the bottom tubes. A single turn around a 12" diameter column is about 37.5 inches, making the rope needed for seven turns come out to 22 feet.

Look at the pilings closely and you'll see that we draped the 3/4" inch rope from piling to piling, and then used some cheap 3/8" hemp to lash it to the pilings and give the impression of more thick rope being present then there really was. 

I would have loved to have had pilings around the entire yard, but the fencing is something I built years ago, it's paid for, and it looks good. Just the rope needed for doing the main part of the yard would be something like 80 feet. I also would have had to build a lot more pilings and we barely made it on time for Halloween as it was.

Thanks,
Affine


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

lots of great ideas! Can't wait to start my pirate cove. You guys have given me so many ideas I couldn't sleep last night. I'm planing a pirate ship with moving helm and fog cannons. A pirate dungeon, several building facades, wooden dock, wine barrels and crates, a drinking skeleton, and pirate sounds in the background.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

the black pirate said:


> lots of great ideas! Can't wait to start my pirate cove. You guys have given me so many ideas I couldn't sleep last night. I'm planing a pirate ship with moving helm and fog cannons. A pirate dungeon, several building facades, wooden dock, wine barrels and crates, a drinking skeleton, and pirate sounds in the background.


Wouldn't you like a nice 50' Pirate Ship Facade to go with it? http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-trade-individuals/69034-50-pirate-ship-facade-must-go.html

Please buy my ship...


----------



## the black pirate (Aug 1, 2008)

sorry way to big to fit in my yard. How much are you selling it for?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

the black pirate said:


> sorry way to big to fit in my yard. How much are you selling it for?


$500. Spread the word.


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

My "ship" was built using 1/2" pvc pipe for the frame and covered it with gauze. Landscaping fabric or patio sun shade fabric may work as well while not costing too much. I also scored a "free" wooden play structure I found on craigslist or freecycle.org that I modified for the helm. I found a $5 baby crib at a garage sale that had wood dowels used to surround the helm. The ships wheel is 3/4" plywood cut out using a jigsaw. I mounted it to a 4x4 post with a lazy susan to allow it to spin. The masts are built from ABS pipe anywhere from 1.5" to 6" in diameter. 

I'll upload some of the "detail" pictures to photobucket in the next few days.


----------



## DMTNT (Oct 22, 2006)

Here are some of my pictures from last years ship wreck. 

Projects: 
dmtnt_photos/Halloween 2007/Halloween 2007 Projects - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Didn't take as many pictures as I thought I did - or they are misplaced....

Halloween 2007:
dmtnt_photos/Halloween 2007 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

So impressive. 

We are building our first facade this weekend. The plans are not as elaborate as all of you. We are building just a straight wall facade. After this weekend I will post some pictures. The details haven't been worked out yet about attaching the plank, captain's wheel, and the masts/crow's nests. Any help will be welcome.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

wow, im shocked, if i ever attempted building something this big you would see a new report about a guy in Cincinnati who went insane and killed his family!

Seriously, good job everyone and good luck keepsmiling. remember to post pics!


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

After a hot long day Saturday me and my rookie team of carpenters (literally, two of my friends had never used a drill before) were able to get a fairly respectable facade up. 

Now how do we attach the captain's wheel, plank, masts, and railings?

Clearly, it is top heavy. You can't tell from the pictures but there is a 2 to 4 foot gap between the facade and my roof line. We are thinking we need to use twine to attach it to the roof for added support. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

Picasa Web Albums - Jennifer - HMS Bibulous


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Jenn,

I can naught tell what you arrrre buildin' luv.. I be seein' th' wall, an' th' gap o' th' facade, bu' nothin' else.. drawn pictures 'ave you? Maybe a drawring of a picture o' a ship , or deck, pirates luv drawrings, perhaps post a drawring of a picture, or picture of a drawring.. either way.. from tha' we may deduce an idea of a thot might which help you draw, construct or otherwise build a facade with a wheel, railings, sails or masts to alude to th' impression of an idea that would impart th' image of a pirates ship deck... savvy?


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

I will take some pictures tonight/tomorrow morning of the back of the facade and my house to give some prespective.


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

WOW, I am totally impressed with pirate ships I have seen on this thread, not to leave out how impressed I am with everyone's hard work. I thought this year I would build a pirate ship for my haunt, and seeing these pictures really got me in the mood to finalize my plans and finish up the build. I got alot of work ahead of me, from what I am seeing from everyone on here.

WOW, really great everyone!


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

Picasa Web Albums - Jennifer - HMS Bibulous

I took a couple pictures of the back of the facade and the distance between the roof and the facade. We used 1x3 as the frame. The railings are made from the same material. 

We plan on using brackets to attach the railing to the frame and then tying it to the roof.


----------

